# Máquinas alternativas



## Neodymio (Ene 4, 2011)

Viendo que en el post de "adivinar" surgieron algunas máquinas interesantes, creo este post para publicar y debatir el funcionamiento de diferentes máquinas, motores y los que les parezca bueno compartir.
Acá dejo un motor Stirling funcionando solo con líquido y una resistencia.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 4, 2011)

YYYYY... muy bonito, ya sabemos que consume 5Watts pero  cuan eficiente es? si le pones el dedo en la salida se para?


----------



## Neodymio (Ene 4, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> YYYYY... muy bonito, ya sabemos que consume 5Watts pero  cuan eficiente es? si le pones el dedo en la salida se para?



La verdad que no lo se, solo lo puse como un mecanismo curioso. No lo estudie con ganas de atraer inversores  
Luego me pongo y posteo verdaderas máquinas alternativas que en verdad sirven.


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 4, 2011)

Jajaja muy buuenaa


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2011)

Motor Stirling en submarinos de tecnología stealth Suecos

http://historia.mforos.com/732486/3408650-submarinos-de-la-clase-s-80/

http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/es/Gotland_class_submarine


----------



## nacioninka (Ene 13, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> La verdad que no lo se, solo lo puse como un mecanismo curioso. No lo estudie con ganas de atraer inversores
> Luego me pongo y posteo verdaderas máquinas alternativas que en verdad sirven.




esta maquinita podria darte de entre 20 mil y 40 mil voltios

con eso haces caminar un motor electrostatico serio profesional  que logra 12000 rpm en 60 segundos  ,esos 12000 a 50% de uso del generador electrostatico lo aplicas  a un  generador comun y otros generadores electrostaticos

reduces el votaje y sube el amperaje ( dicho en cristiano)

igual la fuerza da para hacer funcionar una maquina mayor.

el secreto es como conviertes la energia.
nacioninka energiaslibres


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 14, 2011)

nacioninka dijo:


> esta maquinita podria darte de entre 20 mil y 40 mil voltios
> 
> con eso haces caminar un motor electrostatico serio profesional  que logra 12000 rpm en 60 segundos  ,esos 12000 a 50% de uso del generador electrostatico lo aplicas  a un  generador comun y otros generadores electrostaticos
> 
> ...



Lo que no entiendo es como es que de 5W sacamos para alimentar una ciudad... Termodinámica Sucks!!!! 
Y en serio que no lo entiendo.


----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2011)

nacioninka dijo:


> el secreto es como conviertes la energia.
> nacioninka energiaslibres



Imagen que aparece en mi cabeza: Monje con vigotes blancos, bien largos, dandote una palmada en el hombro y diciendo "el secreto es como conviertes la energia.".


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> *Imagen que aparece en mi cabeza: Monje con vigotes blancos, bien largos, dandote una palmada en el hombro y diciendo "el secreto es como conviertes la energia.".*



Termodinámica Sucks!!!


----------

